# Time To Cull?  What Would You Do?



## brentr (Nov 13, 2011)

I am at a decision point with my one of my NZW does.  I think it is time for her to head to the stew pot.  I wanted to get some other thoughts/opinions before I take any permanent actions (tough to change your mind after they're dead  ).

Here's the details, please weigh in with your opinions, suggestions, etc.

I purchased her in April 2011.  She was a senior doe, and came to me bred.  I do not know her exact age.  ~ 18 months was the seller's best guess.  Her last litter prior to my purchase was January 2011.   She kindled a litter of 5 for me in mid-May.  Raised them all - seems to be a great mom.

Attempted to breed her in late June, no success.  (I'm willing to blame that on the heat).  Repeated breedings brought no success, until Mid October, when she kindled one kit.  (Not exceptionally large, but big).  From her litter in May until the breeding in September that produced the single kit, she was bred at least 4 times.

She was bred yesterday (11/12), and seemed to be receptive.  Not a deep purple-colored vulva, but signs seemed positive, she "lifted" was bred multiple times by the buck.  I bred her on an AM and PM interval, like I always do.

During this same time, my other NZW doe (who is a littermate of this one) delivered a litter of 9 in May, conceived in Sept. breeding and produced a litter of 8 in Mid October.  She also was bred multiple times through the summer/early fall, so the failed breedings for both COULD be due to heat-sterile bucks.  The same bucks that failed in summer are the fathers of their 8 kits/1 kit litters in October.

(I hope this makes sense. )

Conclusion: due to failed breedings, a declining litter size compared to her sister, and her last litter being only 1, I'm of a mind that if the 11/12 breeding yields no litter, she has reached the end of the line and will head for the stew pot.

What would you do?  I'm a backyard breeder for family consumption, not necessarily tracking $$ that closely, but want to be productive.  Will not keep her as a pet.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 13, 2011)

due to the 1 large single kit I would cull her.  Sometimes an undropped kit or kits can mummify in utero and make the doe sterile.  JMHO.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with Boyd.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Nov 13, 2011)

I also agree with Boyd...no litters = no meat = cull. Things like this tend to run in lines, too, so I'd watch the other doe carefully and maybe get another from a breeder who's line is proven. It could be a fluke with her, too. Even if she has a big healthy litter I'd still cull her and replace her with one of her daughters. JMO, but mothering/reproductive traits are more genetic than not.
Good luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm wondering....do your does, this one in particular, seem excessively fat?  BIG neck roll and hip rolls?  One detriment to breeding and producing could be too much fat, so didn't know if this could be her problem.

I'd definitely cull her if there are no other mitigating circumstances.


----------



## brentr (Nov 13, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I'm wondering....do your does, this one in particular, seem excessively fat?  BIG neck roll and hip rolls?  One detriment to breeding and producing could be too much fat, so didn't know if this could be her problem.
> 
> I'd definitely cull her if there are no other mitigating circumstances.


I've worried about this since when I thought (incorrectly) that she was pregnant, I would up her feed to free choice starting on about day 17.  No litter = right back down to daily ration.  She is definitely a heavier rabbit than her sister, but feeling her spine, hips, etc., I don't think she's fat; she might classify as  a bit plump, but no more. She has a big dewlap, but no hip rolls.  I don't think it is enough to worry over (but I could be wrong).


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on the part of the country you are in, it could be the heat. Lots of folks, myself included, have yet to get a litter after the brutal summer heat.  I am also hearing lots of 1kit litters with one large, dead baby.  I would see what happens with this next litter. She may surprise you...


----------



## Legacy (Nov 14, 2011)

I would think that there are just too many times that could be the fault of heat. It sounds like only 2 breedings that should be counted. The one with the litter and the one with the 1 kit. I would make a decision based on how she does with this breeding but I would make this breeding her last chance.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 14, 2011)

I had one exactly like yours. But on her 2nd litter she had 2 instead of 1. I gave her one more chance and she had 10. Then she had another large litter. 

If she doesn't produce this next litter, I'd change her life's purpose from being a producer to making you a consumer. If you're going to be efficient, you must be able to cull. I usually give them 3 chances to prove themselves (although the heat scenario may not have been her fault). Good luck!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Legacy said:
			
		

> I would think that there are just too many times that could be the fault of heat. It sounds like only 2 breedings that should be counted. The one with the litter and the one with the 1 kit. I would make a decision based on how she does with this breeding but I would make this breeding her last chance.


It can take up to three months for a buck to regain his virility after a prolong period of temps over 90 degrees... to me that is at least three tries, maybe a fourth if you really like this doe. Otherwise, yeah, if the next one is a bust, then I would probably cull....

Shannon


----------

